# Adrian Flux Insurance Services – up to 15% for GTR OC members



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

Dear GTROC and GTR Register members

Re: Insurance with up to 15% discount for Club members. 

Adrian Flux Insurance Services are pleased to announce their association with the GTR Owners Club and all those GTR owning enthusiasts who support the forum. 
We are able to offer up to 15% discount on policies for Club Members and would welcome modified vehicles, young drivers and convicted drivers.
Why choose Adrian Flux Insurance Services? 

For the past 30 years Adrian Flux Insurance Services has developed into the country's leading agent for Specialist Motor Insurance, providing services dedicated to the specific needs of our clients. This enables us to offer all drivers' Competitive premiums and excellent service coupled with special discounted rates for Car Club members. 

Our ‘specialist’ schemes enable us to provide very competitive premiums and added benefits such as free legal cover and breakdown cover at only £45 for Homestart, and European cover. 

Call today on 0800 089 0035 or Click here for an online quotation


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

i would but you wont insure anyone below 25 on a GTR :-(


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

Same i am 21 on my R33 Gtr and you said no so not realy young drivers


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi,

We can insure under 25's, We have several schemes for younger drivers. It can depend on your circumstances as to what type of car etc. But i'm willing to look into details for anybody.

Dan.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

What about existing customers Dan?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Thanks for your support Dan.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Do you offer classic car type insurance policies on Skylines?


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

matt j said:


> What about existing customers Dan?


I can add your details to your policy and when renewal comes round we can include the discount then.
All i would need is your Client Ref and your proof of membership on here.

Dan.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

[email protected] FLUX said:


> and your proof of membership on here.


Dan, there is no proof of membership on here. The GTROC and this forum, although working very closely, are two different things.

This forum is free for anyone to use. The Owners Club is for paid members.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

[email protected] FLUX said:


> I can add your details to your policy and when renewal comes round we can include the discount then.
> All i would need is your Client Ref and your proof of membership on here.
> 
> Dan.


PM sent Dan.

Cheers.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

moleman said:


> Dan, there is no proof of membership on here. The GTROC and this forum, although working very closely, are two different things.
> 
> This forum is free for anyone to use. The Owners Club is for paid members.


they could insist on taking usernames and checking they're on here.

mook


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I was making the distinction between club and forum on the basis that Matt, as club member, would receive the 15% discount - which is why proof is required - whereas forum members would not.


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

Dan,

Thanks for sorting the quote out for me, great price £750 fully comp!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Dan, i'll be calling you in the next couple of days (need to renew on Thursday)I've already had a quote about 2 weeks ago but it wouldnt have included the discount. I'll call you either tomorrow or wednesday if that ok matey.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

moleman said:


> I was making the distinction between club and forum on the basis that Matt, as club member, would receive the 15% discount - which is why proof is required - whereas forum members would not.


And if it helps to ensure they are bone-fide club members I'm happy for Dan to contact me and I can verify who is and who is not a Club member


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Dan, i'll be calling you in the next couple of days (need to renew on Thursday)I've already had a quote about 2 weeks ago but it wouldnt have included the discount. I'll call you either tomorrow or wednesday if that ok matey.


Thats fine or if you pm me your details i can arrange a callback for you.

Dan.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

PM sent mate, any time today will be ok.

Cheers


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Dan,

perhaps you can tell the halfwits that take the telephone quotes that when someone says "do not use my email address for marketing purposes" this is NOT permission to opt in to every piece of crap spam mail you care to send out.

I particulalry enjoyed the privacy note on the spam.

Simon


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

Simonh said:


> Dan,
> 
> perhaps you can tell the halfwits that take the telephone quotes that when someone says "do not use my email address for marketing purposes" this is NOT permission to opt in to every piece of crap spam mail you care to send out.
> 
> ...


Hi Simon

Please could you PM me your client reference number and I will get this looked into.

Cheers Dan


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Hi Dan, 

I would do that, but I didn't take a note of it when I was on the call and I kind of expected to receive a written quote. 

Oddly enough that still hasn't arrived.

Simon


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

Simonh said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> I would do that, but I didn't take a note of it when I was on the call and I kind of expected to receive a written quote.
> 
> ...



Simon, did you want to pm me your full name/post code and I'll get this looked into? I'll also chase up the quote for you too.

Cheers Dan


----------



## rabel_69 (Oct 29, 2008)

Dan,

thanks very much for the arrangement of the call back. Your team has done a fantastic job getting me a decent quote and i have already taken out the policy and enjoying my motor once more.

thank you

Rikki


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

rabel_69 said:


> Dan,
> 
> thanks very much for the arrangement of the call back. Your team has done a fantastic job getting me a decent quote and i have already taken out the policy and enjoying my motor once more.
> 
> ...


Glad we could help :thumbsup:

Dan


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

I am insured through adrian Flux at the moment and have a claim in as we speak.
I am insured with NIG, i do not recommend that you go through these. 
So ask which insurance company it is they quote you on and dont accept NIG, just not worth the hassle for trying to save a couple hundred pound.


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

Bucky said:


> I am insured through adrian Flux at the moment and have a claim in as we speak.
> I am insured with NIG, i do not recommend that you go through these.
> So ask which insurance company it is they quote you on and dont accept NIG, just not worth the hassle for trying to save a couple hundred pound.


Bucky, I'm sorry to hear your experiencing some hassle with NIG. Did you want to PM me your details, and then I can get our Adrian Flux claims team to look into this for you and give you a call back.

Cheers Dan


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

Well this has now went further, NIG have gave their final value on the car and I have to say I am not impressed. Adrian Flux are now speaking to them and I have now sent them an email with a letter of complaint and also proof that my car was worth more than NIG claim.
The NIG insurance assessor was comparing my R32 GTR to R32 GTS's and R34 GTT's, his words were "they look the same to me"

Adrian Flux will now speak to NIG and I will post back on what they say.
Also having the car insured for X ammount means nothing in Adrian Fluxes eyes and also NIG's eyes unless it is agreeded.

You'll hear back from me soon.


----------



## mcquillan (Nov 24, 2008)

dan see e link below for my post

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/108354-insurance-23yr-old-male-5yrs-protected-ncb.html

I have to say i wasn't that impressed with the quote as i heard you were competitive, maybe it was a due to the minimal info i can give when entering via emial.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

I'm still not impressed with the service. I wouldn't bother with them.


----------



## GT-R Creations. (Nov 27, 2008)

What would be the quote for me and my GTS-t R33 ? Knowing that I'm 22 ?


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

GT-R Creations. said:


> What would be the quote for me and my GTS-t R33 ? Knowing that I'm 22 ?



Hi Mate

Please feel free to PM me your name/post code/phone number - and I can ask someone on our underwriting team to call you if you like.
Cheers Dan


----------



## GT-R Creations. (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh ok no worries mate, cheers a lot.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Is the discount still for GTROC members only or does it apply to free forum users?


----------



## brianalbert (Aug 8, 2012)

satnav upgrade


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

brianalbert said:


> satnav upgrade


Good first post, welcome to the forum.


----------

